# Slightly Wrong Quotes.



## TylerD (28/11/13)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (2/12/13)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (3/12/13)




----------



## CraftyZA (3/12/13)

Remind me of this one. 
Life is not like a box of chocolates. It's like a heap of Chillies. What you do with it today, may burn your a$$ tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (3/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Remind me of this one.
> Life is not like a box of chocolates. It's like a heap of Chillies. What you do with it today, may burn your a$$ tomorrow!


 Very true!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (4/12/13)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (4/12/13)

oh man that reminds me of a scene in drawn together, i'll go post it in the dirty lolz tread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (5/12/13)

This ones for you Tom!

Th

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (6/12/13)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (10/12/13)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (11/12/13)




----------

